# DIY this?



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestion of how to make a diy version of this?

http://www.thesavewave.com/fishbubbles/index.html

apart from the part where it says you can put goldfish in there, its quite nice...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

no clue unless you have access to one of those moltent plastic vacume shapers and a soccer ball


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

How about a skylight?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO @ Kids, they get year round suntan!

Personally i wouldn't do it, that baby could fall off the wall so fast, if door get's slammed hard or fall into the wall, anything.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

what made me laugh are the suction cups.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lol Mpro


----------

